# Foi-se de casa / Ele foi-se / (Ele) se foi



## Gamen

Buenas tardes.
Entendería que las siguientes colocaciones pronominales son todas gramativcalmente correctas. No obstante, algunas como "foi-se", "ele se foi" me suenan extrañas.
¿Todas se usan en Brasil o en Portugal?

Ele se foi de casa.
Foi-se de casa.
Se foi de casa.
Ele foi-se de casa.

Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> Buenas tardes.
> Entendería que las siguientes colocaciones pronominales son todas gramativcalmente correctas. No obstante, algunas como "foi-se", "ele se foi" me suenan extrañas.
> ¿Todas se usan en Brasil o en Portugal?
> 
> Ele se foi de casa.
> Foi-se de casa.
> Se foi de casa. Além do mais, forma-se um cacófato horroroso: *foide!*
> Ele foi-se de casa.
> 
> Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## Gamen

Gracias por la respuesta WSE.
¿Cuál es la diferencia entre la segunda y la cuarta? 
Solo agregué el pronombre en la cuarta respecto de la segunda y no entiendo por qué razón está mal.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

El pronombre atrae el "se".


----------



## Gamen

No entiendo bien. ¿En la cuarta el pronombre no repele al "se? Entiendo que lo repele.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> No entiendo bien. ¿En la cuarta el pronombre no repele al "se? Entiendo que lo repele.


No es así. Lo correcto es la primera.


----------



## Gamen

WhoSoyEu said:


> El pronombre atrae el "se".



Esto no entiendo. ¿Me podrías ampliar?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Si el pronombre (ele) aparece, atrae la "se": *Ele se foi, ele se refugiou, ele se feriu. *Si queda escondido, la "se" se coloca después del verbo: *foi-se, refugiou-se, feriu-se.*


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal, a segunda e a quarta são possíveis (mais frequente a segunda que a quarta). Em todo o caso, _'ir-se de casa_' não é uma forma de dizer comum por cá. Habitualmente dizemos _'sair de casa' _ou, quando muito,_ 'ir-se embora de casa'._ Repare que em '_foi-se de casa', 'saiu de casa' ou 'foi-se embora de casa_' não tem o significado habitual de '_sair_' no sentido de passar para fora, mas o de '_abandonar_' ('_o marido saiu de casa' _​quer dizer que abandonou a mulher, deixou de viver com ela).


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Carfer.
En la colocación pronominal veo en portugués más variantes que en español e incluso diferencias entre Portugués Brasileño y Portugués de Portugal.

Em Portugal dicen habitualmente: "ele casou-se em abril" ou "casou-se em abril". Pero en Brasil suena raro. Dicen ellos: "Ele casou" o "Ele se casou".
¿No es así lo que corresponde al portugués de Portugal?

¿Me confirmarían si esto es correcto?
Ele separou-se em Maio.   (Portugal)
Ele se separou em Maio.    (Portugal y Brasil)
Separou-se em Maio.        (Portugal y Brasil)


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Muchas gracias Carfer.
> En la colocación pronominal veo en portugués más variantes que en español e incluso diferencias entre Portugués Brasileño y Portugés de Portugal.
> 
> Em Portugal dicen habitualmente: "ele casou-se em abril" ou "casou-se em abril". Pero en Brasil suena raro. Dicen ellos: "Ele casou" o "ele se casou".
> ¿No es así lo que corresponde al portugués de Portugal?
> 
> ¿Me confirmarían si esto es correcto?
> Ele separou-se em Maio.   (Portugal)
> Ele se separou em Maio.    (Portugal y Brasil) *Dito assim, não é comum em Portugal, não ocorre atracção.*
> Separou-se em Maio.        (Portugal y Brasil)


----------



## patriota

"Ele saiu de casa" também é como diríamos habitualmente. É comum dizer "ele se foi faz _x_ anos" para falar de alguém que morreu.


----------



## Gamen

Gracias Patriota.
¿Estas construccciones son habituales en Brasil?

Ele se separou em Maio. 
Separou-se em Maio.


----------

